# Tivo Pro and Samsung soundbar



## hacklert (Feb 13, 2014)

I know others have talked about it but has anyone found a code that would work with a samsung soundbar? I've tried all that I could find but none seem to work with my samsung soundbar. I think my model number is
Model: HWF450. I hate having to use two different remotes everytime I want to use my system.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have been looking for the same answer. Learning feature on Glo remote does not work. I have a TiVo slide pro remote arriving this week, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will be able to program it.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I never got mine to work. I gave up.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

No trying to hijack this, but FYI - I've similarly given up trying to control the volume on my Martin-Logan soundbar using any Tivo remote.

It simply will not learn the bits.

There is something non-standard about the volume control protocol used by Tivo.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

You should be able to get the 450 to work using TV codes. Someone on here posted I believe just to that effect. The 550 on the other hand is a different beast.


----------



## hacklert (Feb 13, 2014)

I've tried everything. I couldn't find anyone that actually says they got it to work. If anyone has gotten this soundbar to work with the tivo remote please let us know how you did it.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

hacklert said:


> I've tried everything. I couldn't find anyone that actually says they got it to work. If anyone has gotten this soundbar to work with the tivo remote please let us know how you did it.


This thread worked for a few. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484956&highlight=samsung+soundbar+remote+code


----------



## mtsmylie (Apr 18, 2013)

hacklert said:


> I know others have talked about it but has anyone found a code that would work with a samsung soundbar? I've tried all that I could find but none seem to work with my samsung soundbar. I think my model number is
> Model: HWF450. I hate having to use two different remotes everytime I want to use my system.


I have the same issue with the Roamio Plus I bought last week and my Samsung HW-E450 soundbar. Doesn't seem to be any way to make it work.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

hacklert said:


> I've tried everything. I couldn't find anyone that actually says they got it to work. If anyone has gotten this soundbar to work with the tivo remote please let us know how you did it.


I returned the soundbar, as I tried everything I could think of, even slide remote pro. One time I magically got volume up and down to work but no idea how and I still was unable to get soundbar to power on and eventually I did something to kill the volume control and couldn't get it back. Decided more trouble than soundbar was worth. Back to crappy tv speakers.

Whose fault is it...is Samsung doing something proprietary, or is TiVo universal remote (even with learning feature) not so universal?


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in the market for a sound bar.
Can anyone recommend a sound bar/sub combo that DOES work with the Roamio Pro remote? I'm currently using one with the RF adapter from the Slide Pro.

Certainly not interested in having more than 1 remote. Any sound bar/sub combos to suggest?

Thanks


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

skid71 said:


> I'm in the market for a sound bar.
> Can anyone recommend a sound bar/sub combo that DOES work with the Roamio Pro remote? I'm currently using one with the RF adapter from the Slide Pro.
> 
> Certainly not interested in having more than 1 remote. Any sound bar/sub combos to suggest?
> ...


Is the Roamio Pro a learning remote? if so check out the JBL Cinema SB400 http://www.crutchfield.com/p_109SB400/JBL-Cinema-SB-400.html?tp=47366 My TiVo Slide remote has learned all the functions from the supplied JBL remote. Great sounding soundbar with excellent reviews, I've had mine for a year with no issues.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I've had this soundbar running for a couple of weeks now. Got it as an Amazon Gold Box Deal for $150. It learns your TV's volume and power remote commands; and since your TiVo Remote emulates your TV, the soundbar reacts to the TiVo Remote.

Yamaha YAS-101BL Soundbar, Piano Black 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005IVUWHW/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

MScottC said:


> I've had this soundbar running for a couple of weeks now. Got it as an Amazon Gold Box Deal for $150. It learns your TV's volume and power remote commands; and since your TiVo Remote emulates your TV, the soundbar reacts to the TiVo Remote.
> 
> Yamaha YAS-101BL Soundbar, Piano Black
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005IVUWHW/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


He's looking for a soundbar and sub. I tried out the Yamaha 101 and found the bass lacking. Its an improvement over the TV speakers but if you want some real clarity and punch you need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

skid71 said:


> I'm in the market for a sound bar.
> Can anyone recommend a sound bar/sub combo that DOES work with the Roamio Pro remote? I'm currently using one with the RF adapter from the Slide Pro.
> 
> Certainly not interested in having more than 1 remote. Any sound bar/sub combos to suggest?
> ...


My Vizio sound bar works w/ the Tivo remote. I have the Vizio 5.1 (43") model.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Old Hickory said:


> My Vizio sound bar works w/ the Tivo remote. I have the Vizio 5.1 (43") model.


How did you setup the TiVo remote for your Vizio? Did you choose A/V receiver in remote setup, then enter a Vizio code?

Thank you


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I am not sure I understand the problems people are having with soundbars. If you are using ARC connections, the TV controls the soundbar over the HDMI cable between the 2. As long as you do this, there is no reason for the Tivo remote to have to do anything.

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/howtoguide/N0000461/5760/35485


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

ncted said:


> I am not sure I understand the problems people are having with soundbars. If you are using ARC connections, the TV controls the soundbar over the HDMI cable between the 2. As long as you do this, there is no reason for the Tivo remote to have to do anything.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/howtoguide/N0000461/5760/35485


Not all TV's have CEC controls and ARC and many that do don't play nice with some sound bars.


----------



## mtsmylie (Apr 18, 2013)

Recently picked up a Slide Pro Remote, and it works perfectly with my HW-E450, while the one that came with my Roamio Plus didn't.

Between that, the back-lit-buttons, and the slide-out QWERTY, it's totally worth it.


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

eric102 said:


> Is the Roamio Pro a learning remote? if so check out the JBL Cinema SB400 http://www.crutchfield.com/p_109SB400/JBL-Cinema-SB-400.html?tp=47366 My TiVo Slide remote has learned all the functions from the supplied JBL remote. Great sounding soundbar with excellent reviews, I've had mine for a year with no issues.


Hi Eric, I recently picked up JBL SB200 and the suggested A/V remote codes are of no use. In fact, typically when I enter a code the Tivo remote will blink 3 times to acknowledge the code. When I enter the JBl codes (2062,2145,2050,2081) the Tivo doesn't blink at all. To add insult to injury, the Tivo slide Pro remote is having FITS trying to learn the various codes.

Did you have any issues when programming yours?


----------



## stephenpace (Feb 18, 2004)

jjg247 said:


> Hi Eric, I recently picked up JBL SB200 and the suggested A/V remote codes are of no use. In fact, typically when I enter a code the Tivo remote will blink 3 times to acknowledge the code. When I enter the JBl codes (2062,2145,2050,2081) the Tivo doesn't blink at all. To add insult to injury, the Tivo slide Pro remote is having FITS trying to learn the various codes.
> 
> Did you have any issues when programming yours?


I have a similar problem. I have a JBL SB400 soundbar and can't get it to pair with the Tivo with any of those four suggested codes. Has anyone had success with one of the other ones? Thanks in advance!


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

stephenpace said:


> I have a similar problem. I have a JBL SB400 soundbar and can't get it to pair with the Tivo with any of those four suggested codes. Has anyone had success with one of the other ones? Thanks in advance!


I used the learning function of the TiVo slide remote for my SB400 which works great, never tried the built in codes. Looks like you will need to get a slide or some other learning remote.


----------

